# JD TRS26 Auger Belt Issue



## pittstang5

Hi all. New Guy to this forum. Having some issues with a John Deere TRS 26 snow blower - I'm at my wits end. Searched the web high and low and can't find anything about my issue - even on a different brand.

Here's the equipment info.

John Deere TRS 26 walk behind snow blower
- 8 hp tecom engine
- ser # 145XXX

The issue: I went to use it last week when we got over 2 feet of snow (SE PA). Went 1-foot into about 18" of snow and auger stopped working. Checked the shear pins - everything fine. Pulled the belt cover off and saw auger belt had a lot of slack. Adjusted the tension pulley - good to go - mental note: get a new auger melt after i get through this storm. Used it a little and the drive belt came off. Fixed that and it came off again. Ok, I'm done with this thing for now. Took a look at everything and noticed the brake shoe for the auger pulley had broke off. Well, I ordered those parts as well as new belts.

Today I replaced the drive belt and think I fixed the issue as to why that was coming off. I put the brake shoe on the brake arm, then the new auger belt. Here's the problem - when the auger pulley pushes the belt (to run the auger) it hits the brake shoe. I adjusted the auger pulley all the way back as far as it can go - and it still hits the brake. Best thing I can find to look at is a parts blow up diagram to see if I have everything back to together correctly and as far as I can tell, I do. Nothing looks bent. I'm out of ideas. 

Thoughts?


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Is the belt a bit thicker? Does it smoke with that brake shoe hitting it or run ok?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum pittstang5

:moved:The TRS isn't a true JD but the question is better suited for the JD section. I think it's likely made by Murray or Ariens for JD.


----------



## pittstang5

The new belt appears thicker than the original but the old one is so shredded, I can't tell how thick it should be. I even put the old auger belt on and the pulley still hits that brake shoe when you push down on the auger handle.


----------



## pittstang5

And yes, it does smoke with the new belt.


----------



## pittstang5

Well, I figured out my issue. The new belt was too long and the old belt was too stretched out. John Deere discontinued the belt for this model and finding the correct replacement is a chore. In my research, most people are putting a 37" belt on. Hey, if that works, good for them, but it didn't for me - that's what I installed. I talked to some John Deere mechanics; the belt required was a 36.75" belt and John Deere doesn't have it available, but they do have a 36.8" belt that will work. And it did.

I have yet to try it in the snow, but everything seems to be running correctly. Funny how a quarter of an inch can make a difference.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Good deal! Just curious, did you try NAPA for the new belt? I've had the best luck looking at NAPA for odd belt sizes. Not always successful but more often than not.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

What is the part number for the 36.8" belt ??


----------



## bad69cat

Yeah - there isn't enough adjust-ability on most blowers to make up more than 1/2" or so of play. Hope they gave you a suitable sub part number for a similar belt. Belts have varying pitches to worry about as well as length and depth.....


----------



## pittstang5

Kiss4aFrog said:


> What is the part number for the 36.8" belt ??


M124218

It's actually the auger belt for a couple other models - 1032D, 828D & 1128DDE.

Oh and I got my measurements mixed up - The original belt was a 36.8" belt and the one I got from John Deere is a 36.75" belt. Brain Fart.


----------



## DaHen

Last March I found a John Deere belt number M122421 belt on the _Green Farm Parts_ web site. Which is also a Murray number 585437.
Am using it on my TRS-26 to drive the augar and it has been preforming great. It did cost over twenty-five bucks.

Also saw one on eBay around the same time. Same part numbers.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Yes. I also found a JD belt for a TRS27 at about that same price on EBAY. Wanting to see how good of quality it was, I went ahead and purchased it. I'll be installing it on the TRS-27 I am restoring right now.


----------

